# CSV Datei in Frame auslesen und anzeigen



## Rudinho (22. November 2006)

*Hallo freundliche Helfer  *

Ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich muss eine CSV Datei mit 8000 Zeilen in einer html Seite auslesen und anzeigen lassen. 

Mit PHP kann ich nicht arbeiten, da unser Server kein PHP zulässt. Ich habe jetzt schon viele JavaScripte gefunden. Allerdings weiss ich nicht so recht wie ich die Dateien einbinden soll die die html Seite.

*Meine Vorstellung: *

Ich möchte in einem Eingabefeld " TEXTFELD" einen Wert eingeben, der in der CSV - Datei eine feste Zuweisung hat und dann in einem unterem Frame angezeigt wird. 

Wo und wie muss die CSV-DATEI verknüpft werden ? 
Wie gebe ich dem Browser die Info, dass der Wert, der im Textfeld eingegeben wird mit ENTER unten im Frame angezeigt wird ? 

*Bin für jede Hilfe echt Dankbar*

*LG aus Köln*

Rudinho 

_so sieht zum beispiel meine csf aus:_

99759;Sollstedt;Filiale1;;
99762;Niedersachswerfen;Filiale1;;
99765;Heringen/Helme,Stadt;Filiale1;;
99768;Ilfeld;Filiale5;;
99817;Eisenach, Stadt;Filiale2;;
99819;Eisenach, Stadt;Filiale2;;


----------



## con-f-use (22. November 2006)

Es ist nicht möglich ohne eine serverseitige Sprache externe Dateien auszulesen. Javascript hat keinen Zugriff auf das Filesystem des Servers.


----------



## Rudinho (22. November 2006)

Der Server lässt ja nur kein PHP zum, aber mit Javascript hat er kein Problem soweit ich das weiss. Also gibt es keine Möglichkeit ein Script auf den Server zu legen wo die HTML seite zugreift und die CSV dann ausgelesen wird ?


----------



## Dr Dau (22. November 2006)

Hallo!

Es gibt ja nicht nur PHP..... siehe auch z.b. den Thread "PHP? Bitte nicht!".
Du solltest Dich also mal darüber informieren was Dein Hoster unterstützt.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

